# Boat storage BVI / USVI



## woodburyk (Dec 16, 2001)

I''m looking for feedback on storing a boat in the USVI vs BVI. What are the pros and cons of each. Is there a tax in the BVI after 3 years? What are realistic costs. I can''t seem to find any information on this. What do most of you do that live in the states, have a boat in the Islands, and visit it off and on several months a year?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I sail kimberlite back and forth from long island to st thomas. I keep her at a dock in st thomas. some of my friends keep their boats at virgin gorda marina. they dry sail her and find it cheaper than keeping her in the usvi''s. the bvi''s are definitely less expensive. other people keep their boats in tortola on a mooring and hire someone to watch their boats.
i keep kimberlite in st thomas , even though it is more expensive, since i don''t lose a day getting to the boat. on the other hand if you keeep your boat in the bvi''s you don''t have to waste time clearing in and out.
six of one....
eric


----------

